# Lodging a cheque in someone elses name to my account



## DublinSteve (7 Jun 2005)

Hello,

I want to lodge a friends cheque into my account. I'm not sure how I do this. Do I get them to write their name on the back of the cheque, or do I write my name on the back of the cheque?

Also, the cheque has two lines (with no text between the lines) across the text on the cheque. Does this mean it is crossed?

Any help appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2005)

I tried to lodge a cheque made out to my wife to my account (with her permission) and_ PTSB _would not accept it. Since the cheque is crossed then strictly they should not allow this.


----------



## Pollock (7 Jun 2005)

I've had no problem with BOireland accepting 3rd party cheques and not even signed. Guess they're happy as long as they clear. PTSB must be more stringent or maybe you've read the rule book to them too often CluBman


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Jun 2005)

If a cheque is crossed _'a/c payee only'_ a bank will not (should not) lodge it to anyone's account other than the payee's, regardless of whether or not the cheque is endorsed.  I think this makes sense because if the bank were to lodge it to another account, the 'a/c payee only' crossing would become meaningless.

On the other hand, if the cheque is crossed in any other manner or not crossed, the bank _should_ lodge it to any account as long as it is endorsed.


----------



## DublinSteve (7 Jun 2005)

Thank you for your replies.

And by endorsed you mean... I get my friend to sign the back of the cheque, or I sign the back of the cheque?

Thank you.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Jun 2005)

Your friend will have to sign the back of the cheque.


----------



## Lemurz (9 Jun 2005)

In my experience it all comes down to the bank teller on the day.

I've often lodged "Account payee only" cheques to an account, which weren't in it's name.   I've also been refused, which is strictly correct, but I just go back another day and a different teller accepts them. 

Same thing applies to cheque signatories.  I remember in a previous life getting the wrong directors to sign cheques (i.e. not account signatories) and guess what? - the bank still honoured them!

(Human error I think they call it)

Maybe cheques have had their day?  

Welcome the electronic age.......


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Jun 2005)

Lemurz said:
			
		

> Same thing applies to cheque signatories. I remember in a previous life getting the wrong directors to sign cheques (i.e. not account signatories) and guess what? - the bank still honoured them!



Banks frequently don't bother to check signatures unless the cheque amount is greater than, say, €10,000.


----------



## Joe1234 (9 Jun 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Banks frequently don't bother to check signatures unless the cheque amount is greater than, say, €10,000.



It's not only signatures that banks don't seem to check for small cheques.  Some banks don't seem to check dates, payee's and that the amount in words agrees with the amount in figures.


----------

